

Full-fledged Cloud IDE - mizon29
http://pinemango.com
Full-fledged Cloud IDE from Pinemango Cloud Desktop directly from browser.&lt;p&gt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinemango.com&#x2F;share.php?r=66a5813d
======
jcanyc
share.php?r=66a5813d my session.

I wasn't paying attention and clicked the Play button and thought I was about
to see a presentation. Imagine my surprise as a professional *nix systems
admin as I was presented with a root terminal open on a gnome session. I
didn't realize how new the posting was and I was caught off guard and
flabbergasted.

With the haste of a thief I moused over to the terminal and ran curl
icanhazip.com to get the external IP. As I was thinking to myself, "This must
be someone's fuck up", I started a basic port scan on the external ip from a
another workstation. Seeing it was running, and back on the pinemango.com vm I
telnetted to a port in the low 5000s I figured was vnc, then the session
crapped out. Right, I've seen it do that before (whoops).

Cool idea, I've inferred some of the stack from my side of things. I'd love to
know your thoughts or war stories about managing the systems.

Why an old school version of Ubuntu, just wondering? Would you like help
scripting/pairing down the user session?

~~~
mizon29
Hi, thanks for the interesting comments on the system details! It's up to the
owners of the desktops on how they would like their desktops be shared but
just leave the provisioning and initiating of the desktop access to Pinemango.

The focus of Pinemango's service is on the desktop apps that can be served
directly from the browser. In that sense we used a basic version of Ubuntu.

Would definitely love on getting whatever help we can get!

------
hardwaresofton
product seems awesome (vncserver -> backend -> websockets -> user?) -- I also
really like the flattened (?) browser icons! Did you make them?

~~~
mizon29
Thanks!

But icons we didn't make, we found from icon libraries ;)

